# Vipa Speed7 Studio



## OWLer (8 Januar 2013)

Ich surfe gerade so ein wenig und stolpere über Vipas Speed7 Studio.... Kommt mir das nur so vor das das wie ein modifiziertes TIA Portal aussieht?

Grüße OWLer


----------



## IBFS (8 Januar 2013)

OWLer schrieb:


> Ich surfe gerade so ein wenig und stolpere über Vipas Speed7 Studio.... Kommt mir das nur so vor das das wie ein modifiziertes TIA Portal aussieht?
> 
> Grüße OWLer



VIPA bastelt alles nach .... und wenn SIEMENS das komplette Portal in Rosa gemacht hätte, hätte das VIPA entsprechend auch so getan   

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2013)

Gibt es einn Link dazu?


----------



## IBFS (8 Januar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gibt es einn Link dazu?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Vipa+Speed7+Studio

oder

http://www.vipa.com/de/aktuelles/news-detail/article/vipa-speed7-studio-voellig-losgeloest/

oder

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnuHZ2ZJmic

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Januar 2013)

Weis den jemand auch schon näheres, wann es den raus kommt? Ich würd mir das Produkt mal gerne anschauen, vor allem die Visu auf SVG Basis interessiert mich. Hab da mitlerweile auch schon eine andere gefunden, diese konnte mich aber nicht überzeugen!


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2013)

Was die Werbeversprechen angeht, hat sich Vipa von TIA wohl "inspierieren" lassen 
Die Visu wirkt mal ganz interessant. Bei der SPS fehlt mir Graph und SCL. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (8 Januar 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was die Werbeversprechen angeht, hat sich Vipa von TIA wohl "inspirieren" lassen
> Die Visu wirkt mal ganz interessant. Bei der SPS fehlt mir Graph und SCL.



Ich verstehe nach wie vor das Ansinnen von VIPA nicht. Man hält es auf Dauer nicht aus Finanziell/Personell immer kompatibel zu sein.
Es kommen dann Krücken wie CPU + CP343 anstelle echter NET-CPU oder Rackerweiterung ohne Rackerweiterung  heraus. Das hat keinen Sinn.

So wie Helmholtz usw. macht mit ihren CAN oder KNX Kontrollern, das geht gerade noch alles andere ist "Technischgetue" wie schon mal vor langer
Zeit die S7-Clone-CPU mit Display und Tastenfeld die dann Jahre lang als "kommt bald" auf der VIPA-HP standen. Oder auch das Netzteil mit Display.
Das ist mir zu viel Lärm um nichts.

Es ist besser komplett eigenes zum machen und sich nicht um Kompatibilität zu kümmern oder vernünftige Profibus-Slaves herzustellen so wie
u.U. das SLIO (kenne ich allerdings nicht weiter). Zum letzteren braucht es dann nur ein GSD oder GSDML-Datei (für PN) und schon ist man immer
kompatibel. 

Wenn ich also lese SCL fehlt (Graph wäre mir egal), dann ergibt die ganze Übung keinen rechten Sinn - weder echt EIGEN noch echt KOMPATIBEL.

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Januar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nach wie vor das Ansinnen von VIPA nicht. Man hält es auf Dauer nicht aus Finanziell/Personell immer kompatibel zu sein.
> Es kommen dann Krücken wie CPU + CP343 anstelle echter NET-CPU oder Rackerweiterung ohne Rackerweiterung  heraus. Das hat keinen Sinn.
> 
> So wie Helmholtz usw. macht mit ihren CAN oder KNX Kontrollern, das geht gerade noch alles andere ist "Technischgetue" wie schon mal vor langer
> ...



Sowie ich das verstanden habe, wurde ja deswegen die neue Software entwickelt. Da TIA für andere CPU Hersteller verschlossen ist, probiert es Vipa nun auch mit eigener Software!


----------



## IBFS (8 Januar 2013)

Und dann fehlt bei VIPA SCL? 

Das ist doch ein Witz, oder?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Januar 2013)

Vieleicht kommts ja noch! Bei Siemens gabs ja im TIA auch nicht alles von Anfang an....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Januar 2013)

Was hat Siemens da denn so elementares patentiert was das bisherige Geschäft von Vipa verhindert?

Ich habe mal spaßeshalber bei google patents etwas nach Siemens und SPS Patenten im letzten Zeitraum gesucht. Auf den ersten Blick ist mir da nichts ins Auge gesprungen, wobei der Trick bei Patenten ja darin besteht es möglichst tückisch zu formulieren.

Vom Aussehen her sieht das Vipa Studio doch garnicht mal schlecht aus. Eine frei skalierbare HMI war auch wirklich mal notwendig, bei dem Bildschirmauflösungs Wildwuchs mittlerweile.
Und um etwas zu programmieren was schlechter als das TIA funktioniert muss man sich schon sehr stark anstrengen.


----------



## Boxy (8 Januar 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was hat Siemens da denn so elementares patentiert was das bisherige Geschäft von Vipa verhindert?
> 
> Ich habe mal spaßeshalber bei google patents etwas nach Siemens und SPS Patenten im letzten Zeitraum gesucht. Auf den ersten Blick ist mir da nichts ins Auge gesprungen, wobei der Trick bei Patenten ja darin besteht es möglichst tückisch zu formulieren.



Mir hat einmal ein Doktor der E-Technik der Uni Magdeburg erklärt, der Trick an den Patenten ist der, das man es erst gar nicht patentiert 
Den durch die Patentierung erklärt man ja der Konkurenz wie man es nicht machen darf ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Januar 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Vom Aussehen her sieht das Vipa Studio doch garnicht mal schlecht aus. Eine frei skalierbare HMI war auch wirklich mal notwendig, bei dem Bildschirmauflösungs Wildwuchs mittlerweile.



Vor allem SVG geht auch auf Ipad und anderen Panels, mal gespannt wie die so läuft...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> VIPA bastelt alles nach .... und wenn SIEMENS das komplette Portal in Rosa gemacht hätte, hätte das VIPA entsprechend auch so getan
> 
> Frank




Meiner Ansicht nach geht es Vipa mehr darum, sich 
Richtung Komplettanbieter zu entwickeln - alles aus 
einer Hand. Ist doch Blöd, wenn die Vipa ihre Kunden 
doch immer wieder zu Siemens schicken muss, weil 
das eigene Produktprogramm Lücken hat.

Und dass zwischen Ankündigung und "Haben kann" 
ein paar Tage liegen können, das wissen wir seit 
TIA-Portal, seit CoDeSys 3, seit TwinCAT ...


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was hat Siemens da denn so elementares patentiert was das bisherige Geschäft von Vipa verhindert?
> ...



War da nicht irgendwas im Kommunikation-Protokoll? Hier im Forum
hat mal was davon gestanden das sich die Siemens CPUs mit "original Siemens" oder somelden und zwar in Klartext. Wenn TIA nun erwartet das sich die CPU so meldet, kann ein VIPA dies nicht so ohne sich vor Gericht angreifbar zu machen einbauen

Dies ist aber nur Spekulation und Hörensagen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Januar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> War da nicht irgendwas im Kommunikation-Protokoll? Hier im Forum
> hat mal was davon gestanden das sich die Siemens CPUs mit "original Siemens" oder somelden und zwar in Klartext. Wenn TIA nun erwartet das sich die CPU so meldet, kann ein VIPA dies nicht so ohne sich vor Gericht angreifbar zu machen einbauen



Ich habs mal grade getestet. Wenn man versucht von TIA V11 aus zu einer Station Online zu gehen, wird bei einer 300/400er Station über die SZL Abfrage die Mlfb der Steuerung ausgelesen. Ist diese nicht kompatibel wird die Verbindung gleich wieder abgebrochen. Bei Step7 Classic hat den Step7 Manager das überhaupt nicht interessiert, solange Busadresse und Rack/Slot stimmte konnte man das Programm in alles reinschieben was S7 Protokoll gesprochen hat.

Wahrscheinlich ist dass dann eine rechtliche Sache, dass jemand keine andere Steuerung in Verkehr bringen darf die sich mit einer offiziellen Siemens Mlfb meldet. Hat mit Patenten aber imho nichts zu tun. 
Mit welcher Mlfb haben sich denn die bisherigen Vipa Steuerungen gemeldet?

Wer weiß, vielleicht haben die neuen 1500er ja auch so eine Abfrage: Ein Client muss sich mit "original Siemens" melden, sonst werden die Anfragen nicht beantwortet. Schiebt den Widwuchs an Kommunikationstreibern von Drittanbietern erstmal einen Riegel vor ;-)


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2013)

Hier ein Link zu dem Thread in dem das angesprochen wurde. Wie gesagt ist es nur Spekulation.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....nd-kompatible-Steuerungen?p=296214#post296214


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> War da nicht irgendwas im Kommunikation-Protokoll? Hier im Forum
> hat mal was davon gestanden das sich die Siemens CPUs mit "original Siemens" oder somelden und zwar in Klartext. Wenn TIA nun erwartet das sich die CPU so meldet, kann ein VIPA dies nicht so ohne sich vor Gericht angreifbar zu machen einbauen
> 
> Dies ist aber nur Spekulation und Hörensagen.



Ich bin auch mehr Spekulant als Jurist und würde sagen,
dass sich Siemens eine totale Abschottung seiner Systeme 
nicht leisten kann. 

Wettbewerber und große Kunden würden nach den Kartell-
behörden rufen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marktbeherrschende_Stellung


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist dass dann eine rechtliche Sache, dass jemand keine andere Steuerung in Verkehr bringen darf die sich mit einer offiziellen Siemens Mlfb meldet. Hat mit Patenten aber imho nichts zu tun.
> Mit welcher Mlfb haben sich denn die bisherigen Vipa Steuerungen gemeldet?



Wenn das ein Problem wäre, müsste Vipa halt 
die MLFB konfigurierbar machen .


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

in der heute erschienen iee Seite 11 (und auch online) steht 
schon was von Patente, TIA-Portal und "Schotten dicht" ... 

http://www.all-electronics.de/texte...ntriebstechnik-trifft-Automatisierungstechnik


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Januar 2013)

Ist ein etwas schwammig formuliert. Weißt Du um welche Patente es da gehen soll?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2013)

Ich habe leider keine weiteren Infos dazu.

Vor längerer Zeit stand mal was in der OpenAutomation, 
gesucht und wiedergefunden:

http://www.openautomation.de/index.php?article_id=19&clang=0&FORM[aid]=2105

Aber auch auch nichts konkretes ...


----------



## hovonlo (11 Januar 2013)

Ich vermute mal, dass der Patentbereich wohl eher die 1200er und 1500er betrifft, hier gibt's ja auch neue Bussysteme innerhalb der AGs. Die 1200er erhalten hier ja auch schon keinen MC7-Code mehr übertragen, sondern für den eingesetzten Controller vorkompilierten Code.

Nachdem Siemens ja auch weiterhin S7-300 unterstützt (zumindest die etwas neueren) steht hier die Tür wohl noch eine Weile offen. Auffällig ist aber, dass das TIA-Portal die verwendbaren Features in einem Projekt auf das begrenzt, was die  in dem Projekt jeweils konfigurierte CPU auch unterstützt. Das betrifft z.B. verwendbare Merker, S7-Zeiten und -Zähler, FB-, FC-, DB-Nummernkreise oder auch zur Verfügung stehende SFCs & SFBs. Und hier wird es natürlich mit den Zusatzfunktionen der VIPA-CPUs dann schwierig - allerdings soll es da Wrapper für den Aufruf geben.


----------



## Markus Rupp (11 Januar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> War da nicht irgendwas im Kommunikation-Protokoll? Hier im Forum
> hat mal was davon gestanden das sich die Siemens CPUs mit "original Siemens" oder somelden und zwar in Klartext. Wenn TIA nun erwartet das sich die CPU so meldet, kann ein VIPA dies nicht so ohne sich vor Gericht angreifbar zu machen einbauen
> 
> Dies ist aber nur Spekulation und Hörensagen.



Das kann ich dementieren, die VIPA-CPUs sind mit TIA programmierbar und eine Meldung während des Handshake "Original Siemens" oder irgendetwas anderes, gleichlautendes habe ich noch nie im WireShark oder am Analyzer gesehen

Die Programmierung einer VIP in TIA habe ich selbst getestet an einer 313SC welche im TIA als 315 2-PN/DP akzeptiert wurde. 

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, meldet sich die VIPA immer mit der im Request erwarteten Identifikation bzw. mit dem orig. Siemens-Referenz-Ident


----------



## Markus Rupp (11 Januar 2013)

hovonlo schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass der Patentbereich wohl eher die 1200er und 1500er betrifft, hier gibt's ja auch neue Bussysteme innerhalb der AGs. Die 1200er erhalten hier ja auch schon keinen MC7-Code mehr übertragen, sondern für den eingesetzten Controller vorkompilierten Code.
> 
> Nachdem Siemens ja auch weiterhin S7-300 unterstützt (zumindest die etwas neueren) steht hier die Tür wohl noch eine Weile offen. Auffällig ist aber, dass das TIA-Portal die verwendbaren Features in einem Projekt auf das begrenzt, was die  in dem Projekt jeweils konfigurierte CPU auch unterstützt. Das betrifft z.B. verwendbare Merker, S7-Zeiten und -Zähler, FB-, FC-, DB-Nummernkreise oder auch zur Verfügung stehende SFCs & SFBs. Und hier wird es natürlich mit den Zusatzfunktionen der VIPA-CPUs dann schwierig - allerdings soll es da Wrapper für den Aufruf geben.



Zum Thema Wrapping ist es so das zum Beispiel die VIPA-spezifischen SFC zur Ansteuerung von VIPA-eigenen CPs in AWL bei abgeschaltener Syntax-Prüfung in meinem Versuch funktionierte


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Januar 2013)

Rupp schrieb:


> Die Programmierung einer VIP in TIA habe ich selbst getestet an einer 313SC welche im TIA als 315 2-PN/DP akzeptiert wurde.
> 
> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, meldet sich die VIPA immer mit der im Request erwarteten Identifikation bzw. mit dem orig. Siemens-Referenz-Ident



Zur Not könnte im TIA auch einfach die Herstellerkennung der Mac-Adresse abgefragt werden, bei Siemens meistens 08-00-06. Diese lässt sich natürlich auch fälschen, aber für die Registrierung der Mac-Adressen bezahlt Siemens bei der IEEE schließlich Geld. Das würde ich auch nicht gut finden wenn die jemand anderes verwendet.

Meldet sich eine Vipa 313SC denn mit der Mlfb einer Siemens 315? Was sagt denn das TIA wenn du eine 314 projektierst und das in die Vipa-Steuerung laden willst?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Januar 2013)

Ein Patent habe ich schonmal entdecken können. Und zwar hat sich Siemens die Variablenadressierung patentieren lassen.
EP2246757A1
Jetzt weiß man wenigstens wie es funktioniert.

Auch wenn ich das Verfahren alles andere als glücklich finde, wenn man einen Hash-Wert auf Variablenname und Datentyp als ID verwendet hätte wäre es wirklich voll-symbolisch gewesen. In einem anderen Thread hat ja schon jemand bemerkt, dass sich die ID ändert wenn man nur einmal den Datentyp in der SPS z.B. von Int auf Real und dann wieder auf Int ändert. Dann gibt es nämlich eine neue ID, was eine Neugenerierung der HMI erfordert.

Sieht für freie Anbindungstreiber wie libnodave in der Zukunft auf jeden Fall düster aus. Was eine Lizenzierung von so etwas wohl kostet?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (11 Januar 2013)

> Auch wenn ich das Verfahren alles andere als glücklich finde, wenn man einen Hash-Wert auf Variablenname und Datentyp als ID verwendet hätte wäre es wirklich voll-symbolisch gewesen.


 

Ist mir auch völlig unverständlich warum das nicht genau so gemacht wurde - der einzige Grund der mir auf/einfällt:

Die Eindeutigkeit über Hash(Pfad+Typ) ist in jedem Hochsprachenkompiler, Datenbanken,.... usw. zu finden
Eindeutige Symbole (aus Typ-Bäumen) sind ja nun wirklich nicht nur für SPSen ein zwingendes Bedürfnis

Aber das kann man dann vielleicht nicht so leicht patentieren lassen 



> Sieht für freie Anbindungstreiber wie libnodave in der Zukunft auf jeden Fall düster aus. Was eine Lizenzierung von so etwas wohl kostet?



Die Frage ist - wann wirkt das Patent?

bei Nutzung der Patentumgebung (libnodave) oder der Erschaffung einer gleichartigen Lösung (z.B. VIPA)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Januar 2013)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Die Eindeutigkeit über Hash(Pfad+Typ) ist in jedem Hochsprachenkompiler, Datenbanken,.... usw. zu finden
> Eindeutige Symbole (aus Typ-Bäumen) sind ja nun wirklich nicht nur für SPSen ein zwingendes Bedürfnis


Nachteil wäre allerdings dass ein Client ebenfalls die komplette Symbolik bekommen müsste, ansonsten könnten die Kollosionen nicht aufgelöst werden. Da hätte man sich aber sicher was geschicktes einfallen lassen könen was sogar patentierenswert gewesen wäre. Die jetzige Umsetzung ist ja in keinster Weise kreativ oder elegant, a:INT = 1, b:Real=2, toll.


> Aber das kann man dann vielleicht nicht so leicht patentieren lassen


Das war doch bei TIA auch ein Grundsatz bei der Entwicklung: Es muss nicht gut sein, es muss anders sein.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (12 Januar 2013)

*Wiso ist das patentwürdig?*

hab das Patent noch gefunden - auf dem PC existiert diese Typenwelt schon mindestens 40 Jahre - aber wenn Siemens 
sowas mit einem Kompiler auf eine SPS bringt dann ist das schon patentwürdig???

Verfahren für die Nutzung einer Variablen vom Datentyp Variant in SPSen


http://www.google.com/patents/EP2495653A1


Ich geh mal kurz raus und "Trivialpatent!" schreien


----------



## Rauchegger (26 September 2013)

das ganze ist nicht von TIA abgekupfert sondern mit MHJ WINSPS V5 entwickelt und das V5 ist denk Ich 6 Monate vorm TIA V10.5 rausgekommen, ich finde es ein Tolles TOOL (WINSPS V5)....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 September 2013)

Rauchegger schrieb:


> das ganze ist nicht von TIA abgekupfert sondern mit MHJ WINSPS V5 entwickelt und das V5 ist denk Ich 6 Monate vorm TIA V10.5 rausgekommen, ich finde es ein Tolles TOOL (WINSPS V5)....



Ja, "denken" ist anscheinend doch Glücksache.

23.11.2010 (V11, V10.5 also noch früher)
http://www.siemens.com/press/de/pre...en/2010/industry_automation/iia2010112514.htm

03.12.2012
http://www.vipa.com/de/aktuelles/news-detail/article/vipa-speed7-studio-voellig-losgeloest/


----------



## Rauchegger (27 September 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, "denken" ist anscheinend doch Glücksache.
> 
> 23.11.2010 (V11, V10.5 also noch früher)
> http://www.siemens.com/press/de/pre...en/2010/industry_automation/iia2010112514.htm
> ...




O.k. nochmals ohne deinen Spott auf mich zu ziehen... Bei Vipa nennt sich die Software WINPLC7 und bei MHJ WINSPS V4 ok = alte Version.... Die neue Version von MHJ ist das WINSPS V5 und soviel Ich weiß hab Ich das vor dem erscheinen von TIA V10.5 schon mein eigen nennen dürfen! 
Vipa Speed7-Studio sieht doch sehr nach einen MOD von WINSPS V5 aus! Oder täusche Ich mich! 
*Glücksache* hmmm..... Ich werde es nochmals überdenken! *fg*
lg


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juni 2014)

Ich habe mal geguckt was denn das Variablenpatent von Siemens so macht, da das Patent für den Variant-Datentyp zwischenzeitlich abgelehnt wurde.

http://www.google.com/patents/EP2246757A1?cl=de

Datum:
10. Apr. 2013 Deemed to be withdrawn

Es wurde also von Siemens zurückgenommen.
Im englischen Wiki-Artikel findet man Informationen dazu warum das gemacht wird:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grant_...an_Patent_Office#Withdrawal_of_an_application

Dieser Adressierungsmodus wird auch in der TIA-Portal V12 zusammen mit einer S7-1200 und der TIA-HMI nicht mehr verwendet. Zumindest nicht mehr so wie noch in der V11.


----------



## DieBoese0815 (12 Januar 2016)

Sollte bis hierher jemand gelesen haben oder weiterlesen wollen, dann empfehle ich die folgende Seite für weitere Informationen zum Thema SPEED7-Studio.
MHJ und VIPA haben in der Tat eine identische Soft-SPS, die nennt sich halt bei VIPA WinPLC7 und und bei MHJ WinSPS-S7 V6.
Soweit man es beurteilen kann scheinen alle drei kein Problem damit zu haben Siemens als auch VIPA CPU's bzw. mit deren Programmen zu arbeiten. So wie es auf der letzten Messe in Nbg. aussah will sich VIPA & Yaskawa als Komplettlösungsanbieter darstellen, weshalb es dazu auch eine SW-Plattform gibt, die sich eben SPEED7-Studio nennt. Derzeit ist es wohl nur möglich die Programme zu immigrieren, nciht aber die HW-Konfiguration.
Und die VIPA hat zwischenzeitlich auch einige CPU's die mit TIA13 kompatibel sind...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2016)

DieBoese0815 schrieb:


> MHJ und VIPA haben in der Tat eine identische Soft-SPS, die nennt sich halt bei VIPA WinPLC7 und und bei MHJ WinSPS-S7 V6.



das ist ja nichts Neues, oder?



DieBoese0815 schrieb:


> ... So wie es auf der letzten Messe in Nbg. aussah will sich VIPA & Yaskawa als Komplettlösungsanbieter darstellen, weshalb es dazu auch eine SW-Plattform gibt, die sich eben SPEED7-Studio nennt...



So hat es doch vor über drei Jahre schon ausgesehen:

http://www.etz.de/3146-0-Yaskawa+uebernimmt+Vipa-Mehrheit.html

Die Frage ist doch vielmehr, wie sie damit vorankommen ...


----------



## mnuesser (12 Januar 2016)

wenn man seit drei Jahren nicht regelmäßig in Programmierers Munde war,
wie groß sind dann wohl die Aussichten, ein ordentliches System vorzufinden?


----------



## mariob (15 Januar 2016)

Hi,
mal so meinen Senf dazu, ich bin zeitweilig Nutzer von WINPLC7 V4 und 5, das Zeug ist nicht schlecht, die V4 ist angenehm schnörkellos, V5 nach meinem Geschmack etwas überladen. Ich hätte das gerne so bei Classic gesehen, ist aber nicht so.
Da die Projekte meist über eine Stern Dreieck Schaltung hinausgehen stößt man manchmal auf Fehler wo ich mich frage ob das System sehr oft verkauft wird, es gibt da schon noch Haken Ecken und Kanten in der Sooftware die mit wahrscheinlich überschaubaren Aufwand gut lösbar sind.
Nur meine unbedeutende Meinung, für den immer Mal Anwender als Instandhalter oder kleine Elektroklitsche auf alle Fälle ein empfehlenswertes System, da preisgünstig und dieses Affentheater (sorry) mit den Lizenzen für jeden einzelnen Befehl mehr wie bei Big S ist auch nicht ganz so krass.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## statix (23 Februar 2016)

Mich wundert das ganze um das Speed 7 Studio sehr. 

Es ist bereits seit langem angekündigt, aber dazu das es tatsächlich auf dem Markt ist, fehlen mir die Meldungen.
Auf  der Vipa-Homepage ist der Bereich vom Speed 7 Studio nur in der  Baumstrukrur zu finden, im Hauptfenster unter "Software" ist es nicht  aufgeführt...
Das sieht fast danach aus, als ob Vipa das Tool verstecken wollte...

Gibts hier jemanden, der das Speed 7 Studio benutzt, möglichst produktiv?



> Und die VIPA hat zwischenzeitlich auch einige CPU's die mit TIA13 kompatibel sind...


Wo? Welche? 
Zeig mal, bitte!


----------



## georg28 (23 Februar 2016)

Das Speed 7 Studio ist noch voll in der Entwicklung. Hatte gestern erst mit Vipa deswegen telefoniert.
Mir wurde mal als "hoffentlicher" Zeitpunkt für Veröffentlichung die SPS/IPC Drives dieses Jahr genannt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Februar 2016)

georg28 schrieb:


> Das Speed 7 Studio ist noch voll in der Entwicklung. Hatte gestern erst mit Vipa deswegen telefoniert.
> Mir wurde mal als "hoffentlicher" Zeitpunkt für Veröffentlichung die SPS/IPC Drives dieses Jahr genannt



Müssen sich die Jungs und Mädels von VIPA denn alles von Siemens abschauen ?


----------



## mariob (23 Februar 2016)

Naja,
@lila Stern, wenn die sich das abschauen würden hätte die Kundschaft das Zeug schon lange. Insofern ist das schon noch ok wenn es nach dem Rollout sofort nahezu vollständig und richtig geht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DieBoese0815 (23 Februar 2016)

georg28 schrieb:


> Das Speed 7 Studio ist noch voll in der Entwicklung. Hatte gestern erst mit Vipa deswegen telefoniert.
> Mir wurde mal als "hoffentlicher" Zeitpunkt für Veröffentlichung die SPS/IPC Drives dieses Jahr genannt



Aha, das klingt ja nach "Vertrösterle" - mit wem hast du denn da gesprochen?
Und wieso Veröffentlichung - die führen das doch schon länger vor, nur an eine Version für den eigenen Rechner kommt man nich... :-(


----------



## georg28 (24 Februar 2016)

DieBoese0815 schrieb:


> Aha, das klingt ja nach "Vertrösterle" - mit wem hast du denn da gesprochen?


War glaube jemand von Vertrieb oder Produktmanagement.
Na gezeigt wird viel. Bis es dann auf den Markt kommt kann schon noch Zeit vergehen bei Software.
Siemens hatte 2011 auch schon bei der Vorstellung von TIA, Safty und andere Features  gezeigt. Die sind dann aber auch erst später dazu gekommen (Erste Gerüchte von Tia hatte ich schon mal 2006 von einem damaligen Kollegen gehört. Statement: Alles mit einer Software programmierbar. Ob PCS 7 oder die Sinumerik mal mit TIA geht?
Beckhoff ist mit Twincat 3 auch in etwas abgeschwächter Form so gewesen.
Kochen alle nur mit Wasser


----------



## ducati (24 Februar 2016)

> Und die VIPA hat zwischenzeitlich auch einige CPU's die mit TIA13 kompatibel sind...





statix schrieb:


> Wo? Welche?
> Zeig mal, bitte!



würde mich auch interessieren!!!

Gibt's es von Vipa irgend eine Stellungnahme, ob und welche Vipa-SPSn für die Projektierung mit dem TIA-Portal im Produktivbetrieb freigegeben sind?

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren!!!
> 
> Gibt's es von Vipa irgend eine Stellungnahme, ob und welche Vipa-SPSn für die Projektierung mit dem TIA-Portal im Produktivbetrieb freigegeben sind?
> 
> Gruß



Solche Stellungnahmen bringen doch wenig, oder? 

Was die Marketingabteilungen der Hersteller verbreiten, liegt 
doch erfahrungsgemäß zwischen Marktforschung (schauen wir 
mal, ob das jemand interessiert) und einem Blick in die Zukunft 
(zeigen wir auf der nächsten SPS).

Zu dem Vipa Studio vermute ich, dass es in erster Linie für
Yaskawa-Anwender spannend sein wird, eine allgemeine 
Alternative zum TIA-Portal sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## georg28 (24 Februar 2016)

Laut Aussage Produktmanagement von Vipa sind Bausteine von Step 7 portierbar zu 85 Prozent. Aber ich habe da schon den Eindruck dass die da TIA Konkurrenz machen wollen im größeren Maßstab.
Soll eine Basic und Premium Version geben.
Soll auch Motion Control dabei sein im Premium Paket.
Schau mal mal


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2016)

wenn das Wörtchen "soll" nicht wäre ;-)

Gut, Motion Control muss ja sein, mit Yaskawa im Rücken.

Aber eine echte S7-Alternative zum TIA-Portal würde m. E. 
voraussetzen, dass namhafte S7-Player wie Vipa, IBH, Insevis
und andere einen gemeinsamen Standard definieren und 
umsetzen. Im Moment kocht jeder sein Süppchen und jeder 
hat aktuell eine Nische, um zu überleben.

Etwas Großes wird kaum daraus werden. Meine Meinung.

Aber es gibt ja auch Codesys/Beckhoff/Wago/...


----------



## ducati (25 Februar 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Solche Stellungnahmen bringen doch wenig, oder?



Wieso? Es bringt in dem Sinne etwas, wenn jemand (von Vipa) schonmal wenigstens die Aussage (irgendwo) getroffen hätte: "die oder die Vipa-Steuerung funktioniert mit TIA-Portal Version xx.x zumindest ohne größere Sorgen" Ansonsten würde ich das nieeee so anfassen.
Noch besser wäre natürlich ne offizielle Freigabe von Vipa.

Ich frag hier halt nur, ob da jemand ne Aussage kennt. Ansonsten offiziell Nachfragen bei Vipa, ist klar.

Gruß.


----------



## georg28 (25 Februar 2016)

Also Vipa 200V Ist freigegeben.
Gibts sogar ein Handbuch drüber
http://www.vipa.com/uploads/tx_sbdownloader/HB97D_CPU_21x-2BM06_13-20.pdf


----------



## statix (29 Februar 2016)

georg28 schrieb:


> Also Vipa 200V Ist freigegeben.
> Gibts sogar ein Handbuch drüber
> http://www.vipa.com/uploads/tx_sbdownloader/HB97D_CPU_21x-2BM06_13-20.pdf



Ok, das ist aber leider nix wert, da bei S7-300 Steuerungen man per TIA-Portal keine Bausteine   zurücklesen kann. 
Bzw. man kann schon zurücklesen, aber damit zerschießt man sich die   komplette Symbolik, da TIA nicht in der Lage ist, das Offline mit dem Online   zusammenzufügen. 
Für die 1200/1500er muss TIA das auch nicht können, da   sind die Symboliken mit auf der MMC gespeichert.
Faktisch kann man also mit gutem Gewissen keine 300er-(Kompatibel) Steuerung unter TIA einsetzen. Und damit ist auch VIPA raus.


----------



## georg28 (1 März 2016)

Das ist bei einer Original 300er auch so und was willst du damit dann sagen ??????


----------



## statix (1 März 2016)

georg28 schrieb:


> Das ist bei einer Original 300er auch so und was willst du damit dann sagen ??????



Jawohl, das ist bei den orig. 300ern auch so.
Und damit sind beide, Siemens 300er und Vipa nicht nutzbar für das TIA-Portal.


----------



## vollmi (1 März 2016)

statix schrieb:


> Jawohl, das ist bei den orig. 300ern auch so.
> Und damit sind beide, Siemens 300er und Vipa nicht nutzbar für das TIA-Portal.



Aber wieso? TIA kann mit der 300er und Vipa genausoviel wie Step7 auch schon konnte.
Ich hab jetzt mit TIA und den 300er und 400er schon recht grosse Anlagen gemacht. Auch wenn die 1500er mit TIA echt geschmeidiger zu laden geht.

mfG René


----------



## statix (1 März 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber wieso? TIA kann mit der 300er und Vipa genausoviel wie Step7 auch schon konnte.
> Ich hab jetzt mit TIA und den 300er und 400er schon recht grosse Anlagen gemacht. Auch wenn die 1500er mit TIA echt geschmeidiger zu laden geht.
> 
> mfG René



Ja, gut, es geht.
Nur die fehlende Rückladefähigkeit ist ein Problem für mich.


----------



## vollmi (1 März 2016)

statix schrieb:


> Ja, gut, es geht.
> Nur die fehlende Rückladefähigkeit ist ein Problem für mich.



Is ja aber nix neues und hat weder mit Step7 noch TIA noch Speed7 zu tun. Das ist schlicht und einfach Systembedingt bei der 300/400er Reihe.

Dazu kommt das ich mich schon davor fürchte dass die neuen CPUs bald als Backupmedien angesehen werden, so wie für die Rückladefähigkeit der CPUs geworben wird.

mfG René


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 März 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Is ja aber nix neues und hat weder mit Step7 noch TIA noch Speed7 zu tun. Das ist schlicht und einfach Systembedingt bei der 300/400er Reihe.
> 
> Dazu kommt das ich mich schon davor fürchte dass die neuen CPUs bald als Backupmedien angesehen werden, so wie für die Rückladefähigkeit der CPUs geworben wird.
> 
> mfG René



Ja aber mit Step 7 konnte man trotzdem noch einen Bausteinvergleich machen, mit TIA ist das absolut nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 März 2016)

TIA-Portal und VIPA-CPU, da kommt wirklich zusammen was zusammen gehört.
Schrottsoftware mit Schrotthardware.

Ich durfte mich letztens gezwungenerweise mit einer Vipa-SPS rumschlagen, da könnte ich eine ganze Seite drüber schreiben. Unglaublich.


----------



## IBFS (1 März 2016)

Mir ist das ein völliges Rätsel wie mal als Firma ein Geschäftsmodell daraus macht, SPSen "nachzubasteln"
Bei Einsteckkarten, die es selbst bei SIEMENS nicht gibt, z.B.  die KNX-Karte  EIB300  oder CAN300 usw.
dort hat das ja wirklich Sinn, aber alles andere kann NIE 100% kompatibel sein. Und somit ist das 
Verhältnis von Risiko zum Nutzen nicht vertretbar. Daher VIPA-CPU .... NEVER!


----------



## Fabpicard (1 März 2016)

IBFS schrieb:


> Und somit ist das Verhältnis von Risiko zum Nutzen nicht vertretbar. Daher VIPA-CPU .... NEVER!



Tja, du bist ja Techniker...
Kommt der Vertreter für ne VIPA-CPU zum Einkäufer und sagt "Ich billiger"... Schwups, hat er den Auftrag... Zumindest, wenn der Techniker sich nicht gegen den Einkäufer wehren kann 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## ducati (1 März 2016)

und dann noch neue Siemens-Comfort Panels dazu, dann kommt jemand ja auch schnell auf die Idee, alles incl. der Vipa im TIA-Portal zu machen... und schon hat man den Schlamassel...


----------



## ducati (1 März 2016)

andersrum wäre eher ein Schuh draus geworden... Falls Siemens die 300er SPSn abkündigt, dann ne  300er Vipa einzusetzen, um weiterhin mit Step 7 classic arbeiten zu können... Aber was soll man sagen :icon_redface:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 März 2016)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mir ist das ein völliges Rätsel wie mal als Firma ein Geschäftsmodell daraus macht, SPSen "nachzubasteln"
> Bei Einsteckkarten, die es selbst bei SIEMENS nicht gibt, z.B.  die KNX-Karte  EIB300  oder CAN300 usw.
> dort hat das ja wirklich Sinn, aber alles andere kann NIE 100% kompatibel sein. Und somit ist das
> Verhältnis von Risiko zum Nutzen nicht vertretbar. Daher VIPA-CPU .... NEVER!



Ich weiss gar nicht wo das Problem ist ? Ich durfte von einiger Zeit ein Projekt mit einer Vipa-Cpu machen. Nix wildes. 2 Druckregelungen, paar Profibusteilnehmer, paar analoge und digitale Sensoren und Aktoren. Hat alles super geklappt.


----------



## Martin L. (10 März 2016)

Hallo Profis, 
hatte auch vor kurzem ein Projekt, habe eine Vipa SLIO CPU015 mit E/A und Zählerkarte mit Step7 V5.5 ohne Probleme Inbetrieb genommen. 
Vorteil mehrere Ethernet/Profinet Schnittstellen onboard.
Warte auch auf Speed7 Studio, mein Vertriebler hat mir die Software auch schon mal vorgeführt, mit AWL,FUP,KOP und natürlich SCL. 
Sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## psittacuz (15 April 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> TIA-Portal und VIPA-CPU, da kommt wirklich zusammen was zusammen gehört.
> Schrottsoftware mit Schrotthardware.
> 
> Ich durfte mich letztens gezwungenerweise mit einer Vipa-SPS rumschlagen, da könnte ich eine ganze Seite drüber schreiben. Unglaublich.



Bitte schreibe mir mal ein paar Stichpunkte auf. Ich verwende die Vipa seit mehreren Jahren. Vielleicht entgeht mir etwas, wenn ich nicht original Siemens CPU's nutze...
Ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Danke


----------



## ducati (15 April 2016)

psittacuz schrieb:


> Bitte schreibe mir mal ein paar Stichpunkte auf.



vielleicht sowas bei ner Vipa 315-4NE13:



> _Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese SPEED7-CPU 4 AKKUs
> besitzt. Nach einer arithmetischen Operation (+I, -I, *I, /I,
> +D, -D, *D, /D, MOD, +R, -R, *R, /R) wird der Inhalt des
> AKKUs 3 und 4 in die AKKUs 2 und 3 geladen. Dies kann
> ...



oder die Geschichte mit den "Virtuellen" CPs oder Rackerweiterungen... 

wir hatten hier auch verschiedene Firmwareprobleme mit Kommunikationsbausteinen, welche noch nicht behoben sind.

was ist mit Alarm_S Alarm8 ??? keine Ahnung, ob die Vipa sich jetzt wie ne 300er oder 400er verhält...

usw.
Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (15 April 2016)

Ich find diese ganzen verschiedenen Modelle bei VIPA so komisch.
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/740...okaldaten-groessen-post514953.html#post514953

Jede der CPUs hat eine andere Lokaldatengröße, auf einer CPU gehen dann Bausteine, auf der anderen wieder nicht.


----------



## DieBoese0815 (21 April 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> vielleicht sowas bei ner Vipa 315-4NE13:
> oder die Geschichte mit den "Virtuellen" CPs oder Rackerweiterungen...
> wir hatten hier auch verschiedene Firmwareprobleme mit Kommunikationsbausteinen, welche noch nicht behoben sind.
> was ist mit Alarm_S Alarm8 ??? keine Ahnung, ob die Vipa sich jetzt wie ne 300er oder 400er verhält...
> ...



Also, ich weiss jetzt nicht was du damit für Probleme hast, das sind doch prima Features.
Mit der virtuellen Zeilenumschaltung sparst du bares Geld gegenüber Siemens, wo man teure IM's oder CP's kaufen muss weil die nicht anders wollen.
Und wie sich die VIPA verhält steht im Handbuch bzw. hängt bekanntlich von den Eigenschaften der projektierten Siemens CPU ab. Nur blöd, dass die manchmal nicht all das unterstütz was Vipa anbietet... :-(

Bzgl. Firmwareprobleme - wer sagt denn das die nicht behoben wurden?`Wann hast du hierzu zuletzt einmal mit jemanden von Vipa gesprochen?


----------



## IBFS (21 April 2016)

DieBoese0815 schrieb:


> ......, das sind doch prima Features.
> Mit der virtuellen Zeilenumschaltung sparst du bares Geld gegenüber Siemens, wo man teure IM's oder CP's kaufen muss weil die nicht anders wollen.
> ....



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber man muss wirklich mal weiter als bis zur Nasenspitze denken. Normalerweise laufen SPSen Jahrzehnte,
da kann es sein, dass da auch mal eine CPU getauscht wird bzw. werden muss. Wenn dann für einen Programmierer - ich sagte es schon -
diese ach so tollen Features nicht geläufig sind, bekommt der die Kiste nicht mehr zum laufen. Daher akzeptiere ich gerade noch
RS232 Alias-Konfigurationen für CAN oder EIB300 Sondermodule von Fremdherstellern, weil man dort ja auf dem betreffenden Platz wirklich
sieht, dass da etwas anderes steht. Alles andere mag toll sein, ist aber vollkommen unpraktisch und am Ende für den Kunden kein Vorteil
im Störungsfall.


----------



## ducati (22 April 2016)

Jo, also vor 1 Jahr 4 Bugs gemeldet und vor 4 Wochen die Rückmeldung, dass jetzt 2 behoben sind und 2 nicht... Ansonsten ist überhaupt nicht klar, ob die vipa jetzt ne 300er oder ne 400er ist... irgend nen Zwitter, mal so mal so...


----------



## DieBoese0815 (22 April 2016)

Nimms mir mal nicht übel, Frank, aber wenn da eine VIPA drin ist, dann wird im Fall eines Austausch auch wieder eine Vipa rein kommen. Eher noch kenne ich den Fall dass Siemens drin war und nun aus Kostengründen Vipa rein kommt. Dann gebe ich dir recht, das kann dann durchaus schon mal für einen Vipa-Neuling verwirrend werden. Aber wer es einmal verstanden hat bleibt dabei...

(PS: Wer sagt denn das es in ein paar Jahrzehnten noch kompatible Siemens Steuerungen gibt? - Ich denke da nur mal an die Inkompatibilität der 318-2DP Serie in TIA - kannst alle auswechseln wenn du umsteigen willst.)


----------



## DieBoese0815 (22 April 2016)

@ Ducati: Wie schnell löst der Mitbewerber denn Bugs?
Und: Vipa 300S werden immer als SIEMENS 300er projektiert, steht in deren Handbüchern


----------



## ducati (22 April 2016)

Was der Unterschied zwischen 2 und 4 Akkus ist, weisst Du aber ?
Du wirst es nicht schaffen, mich davon zu ueberzeugen, dass Vipa was tolles ist...


----------



## JaJa (23 April 2016)

DieBoese0815 schrieb:


> Eher noch kenne ich den Fall dass Siemens drin war und nun aus Kostengründen Vipa rein kommt.



Und Vipa ist so günstig das man ein richtiges Aha-Erlebnis hat.
Hast du auch mal ein paar Daten dazu ? Mal eine kleine Gegenüberstellung von Siemens CPU mit vergleichbarer Vipa CPU und EA-Karten.


----------



## ducati (23 April 2016)

Der Preisvorteil ist schnell aufgebraucht, wenn ich nen Tag laenger programmiere oder bei der IB ewig Suche, weil sich die Vipa eben doch anders verhaelt, als die projektierte Siemens CPU....


----------



## Blockmove (23 April 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Der Preisvorteil ist schnell aufgebraucht, wenn ich nen Tag laenger programmiere oder bei der IB ewig Suche, weil sich die Vipa eben doch anders verhaelt, als die projektierte Siemens CPU....



Bei der nächsten Anlage kennst du aber die Stolperstellen ...


----------



## ducati (23 April 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Anlage kennst du aber die Stolperstellen ...



Wenn denn ne nächste Anlage irgendwann kommt. Vermutlich ist die nächste Anlage aber nicht mit Vipa sondern mit 1500.

Naja,und so jung bin ich nun auch nicht mehr, dass ich mir alle Unterschiede zwischen S7-300 S7-400 S7-1200 S7-1500 mehrere Vipa WinCC WinCCflex TIA PCS7 und was weiss ich sonst noch merken kann 

Klar krigt man immer nen par UND/ODER/NICHT zusammengeklickt. Aber wenn man tiefer einsteigen will/muss sieht's m.M. nach anders aus. Da zieh ich mir nur ungern (aus Kostengründen) mehrere verschiedene Systeme auf den Tisch...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (23 April 2016)

DieBoese0815 schrieb:


> Und: Vipa 300S werden immer als SIEMENS 300er projektiert, steht in deren Handbüchern



Ja toll 

im VIPA Handbuch steht aber folgendes:



> Programmiert wird die CPU in STEPÒ7 von Siemens. Hierzu
> können Sie den SIMATIC Manager von Siemens verwenden.
> Hierbei kommt der *Befehlssatz der S7-400 *von Siemens zum Einsatz.
> ...
> ...



Sie wie ich das verstanden habe ist die Vipa eigentlich ne 318 (was ja ne 400er ist, ja das hat Siemens verbockt)
Da die 318 aber nicht im TIA projektierbar  ist, hat Vipa umgestellt auf 315/317... trotzdem verhält sich die Vipa in Teilen (?) wie ne 318, also ne 400er... 

Unklar ist mir aber wie und wo konkret die Vipa jetzt ne 318 und wo ne 317 ist. Weiterhin hab ich halt das Problem im Step7 wenn ich ne 317 projektiere aber die SPS sich wie ne 318 verhält...

Soviel zur supertollen VIPA 

Ich hoffe, jetzt hast Du die Problematik auch verstanden.

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (23 April 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Unklar ist mir aber wie und wo konkret die Vipa jetzt ne 318 und wo ne 317 ist. Weiterhin hab ich halt das Problem im Step7 wenn ich ne 317 projektiere aber die SPS sich wie ne 318 verhält...



Ach da ist Vipa auch nicht anders als das Orginal 
Wir hatten eine Anlage mit 318 einer CP und einer FM357-2.
Für das Zusammenspiel CPU und FM war (damals) eine bestimmte Firmware-Kombination notwendig, anders gab es heftige Probleme bei der Kommunikation.

Letztlich gehört das wohl in unserer Branche dazu, dass man sich mit solchen "Kleinigkeiten" rumplagt.

Mit dem Zusammenklicken hast du recht, nur kommt in der Zwischenzeit immer Funktionalität auf die SPS.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (23 April 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ach da ist Vipa auch nicht anders als das Original



Na Anlage mit S7-318 konnte ich bisher immer verhindern  VIPA leider nicht (das haben die Einkäufer verbockt)

Gruß und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## plcSniffer (25 April 2016)

Ist SPEED7 Studio überhaupt noch in der Entwicklung?

Vor 2 Jahren konnte ich mir eine SPEED7 Studio Preview ansehen, hat mir damals schon zugesagt. Aber seit dem keine Neuigkeiten mehr gesehen und gehört. Ist da jemand besser im Bilde, bzw. gibt es ungefähre Prognosen wann ein Release an den Start geht?


----------



## 1.Fertig (17 Oktober 2017)

Hier auf der Homepage, mit 30 Tage Demoversion http://www.vipa.com/de/produkte/software/speed7-studio/


----------



## statix (11 Dezember 2017)

Auf der SPS-Messe hab ich mal einen Vertreter angequatscht, man ist bereit uns das Speed7-Studio vorzuführen.
Hat schon jemand anders Kontakt zu der Software gehabt?


----------



## Wincctia (11 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Statik, 

habe das Speed7 Studio in der Lehre als Übungsprogramm verwendet muss sagen zum lernen wenn Mann nicht weis was und und oder ist und das erste mal testen möchte ( PLC sim ist integriert) ganz gut aber für größere Projekte finde ich es nur eingeschränkt für Brauchbar : 

- integrierte Doku gibt es nur sehr mager 
- Bedinung recht umstentlich wie Tia. 
- Autoverfolständigung und Anzeigeoptionen Symbolik und Symbolkommentste auch recht sparsam. 

mfg Tia


----------



## Daniel1984 (23 März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand schon das Speed 7 Studio mit Webvisualisierung genutzt? 
Kann man das vergleichen mit Codesys 3 Webvisu?
und das läuft dann auch der CPU richtig?

Danke euch im voraus.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## statix (25 April 2018)

Ich habe morgen einen Vertreter im Haus, der mir das Speed 7 Studio vorstellen will. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich eine Testversion die länger als 30 Tage hält, dann probiere ich mal etwas damit herum und werde dann mal etwas dazu hier schreiben.

Falls einer noch eine kluge Frage hat, die ich dem Vertreter stellen sollte, immer heraus damit. Die Antwort gebe ich auch weiter!


----------



## statix (26 April 2018)

So hier der kurze Bericht von meinem Treffen mit dem Vipa/Yaskava Vertreter:

Eingentlich war das Gespräch nach ca. 30 Sekunden schon tot. Warum?

Vertreter: Welche Programmiersprachen nutzen sie denn?
Ich: Alle! AWL, FUP/KOP, SCL je nach Aufgabe.
Vertreter: Oh... SCL geht nicht. Kommt vielleicht ...oder statt dessen die IEC_Schiene, noch unklar.
Ich:  :shock: Das ist ein K.O.-Kriterium!

Hab mir dann doch einiges zeigen lassen, sah nicht schlecht aus. 
Sehr ähnlich dem TIA-Portal, aber mit ein paar eigene Ideen. Zum Beispiel viele Dinge die beim TIA-Portal im Inspektorfenster dargestellt werden (Eingenschaften etc.), werden hier in einem Pop-up Bild eingestellt, ähnlich dem Siematic Manager. 
Hatte erwartet, dass beim durchklicken öffeters mal sowas kommt wie : _Hä, warum geht das jetzt nicht, verstehe ich nicht... _oder _Oh, da ist das Programm mal kurz abgestürzt...
_Gab es aber nicht, oder der gute Mann wusste tatsächlich nicht genau wie das geht.Das lief alles stabil und schlüssig_.
_Die Visualisierung läuft über Movicon, da ist die größe Umstellung für uns nötig. Scheint auch nicht sooo schwierig, aber anders als beim PLC-Teil lässt sich hier nichts aus alten Siemens-Projekten importieren.
Bestehende Bilder müssen dann eben einmal komplett neu gezeichent werden.
Im Motion Bereich sahen das ähnlich, wie was ich zum Beispiel bei Lenze gesehen hab, aus. CAM-Designer scheint einfach zu bedienen zu sein.
Mir ist natürlich klar, dass man die echten Haken im Thema erst dann finden wird, wenn man ein Projekt damit durchführt. Und mir ist auch klar, das der Vertriebler bekannte Probleme im Programm gemieden haben wird wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Gleichzeitig hat das Programm nicht alpha- oder beta-Status, sondern ist ein normales Release das auch Geld kostet. Mit angedeuteten 777 für eine Pro-Lizenz  (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) ist das auch nicht gerade ein Schnapper, den man sich versuchsweise besorgt.  

Skeptisch macht mich auch, das ich nicht mal sowas einfaches wie ein Handbuch zum Speed7-Studio gefunden habe.

So oder so wird das aber für uns nix, bevor nicht eine Hochsprache an Bord ist.


----------



## stoecklepator (27 August 2018)

Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich ein Projekt, wo ich mehr oder minder zwangsläufig mit dem Speed7 Studio arbeit muss.

Mein Eindruck davon ist ziemlich ernüchternd. Auf dem ersten Blick hat es viel Ähnlichkeit mit dem TIA-Portal oder Codesys, was grundsätzlich in Ordnung ist. Leider hat es nur einen Bruchteil der Funktionalität dieser Entwicklungsumgebungen und dazu ist es grottenlangsam. Wenn man einmal damit gearbeitet hat, dann kommt einem das TIA Portal rasend schnell dagegen vor. Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das einmal über das TIA Portal schreiben werde.

Es kann immer noch kein SCL. Sinnvolle Dinge wie Querverweise, wenn man auf eine Variable klickt, gibt es nicht. Nur eine lahme Querverweisliste, die ziemlich sperrig ist. Nahezu alles ist extrem langsam und läuft wie in Zeitlupe. Vielleicht ist auch nur mein Rechner zu schwach. (Ca. 6 Monate alt, i7 Prozessor, 16 GB RAM und SSD-Platte).

Es ist kostenpflichtig, aber es erscheint mir wie eine Software maximal im Betastatus. Das ist allerdings sehr wohlwollend. Ein Handbuch und eine rudimentäre Onlinehilfe gibt es schon, über die Qualität kann man streiten.

Es könnte mal was werden wenn es fertig ist, aber zur Zeit ist das mehr als unfertig. So fühlt es sich wenigstens an. Hat Ähnlichkeit mit dem TIA Portal V11. Nee doch nicht, das konnte damals schon mehr. Die Versionen davor kenne ich nicht, aber ungefähr so stelle ich sie mir vor.

P.S.:
Wer eine ältere Wire-Shark Version installiert hat, wird kaum eine Demoversion vom Speed7 Studio installiert bekommen. Schuld daran ist die veraltete WinPCap Version 4.1.2, die WireShark nutzt. Wer die auf seinem Rechner hat, muss diese vorher deinstallieren und kann dann erst das Speed7 Studio mit WinPcap V4.1.3 aufspielen. Das ist allerdings ziemlich schwierig, da WinPcap sehr tief im Windows System verwurstelt ist. Der automatische Installer von WinPcap schafft das nicht.


----------



## mariob (27 August 2018)

Hallo,
ich hatte vor längerer Zeit einmal kurz Berührung damit, gegenüber dem Vorläufer Winplc den ich privat noch im Einsatz habe wren einige Verbesserungen da, eigentlich hatte ich ein wenig gehofft das das ganze inzwischen weitestgehend runder geworden ist.
Wenn ich das aber so lese ist das eher nicht so. Zumindest Winplc war für AWL gesprochen eine echte Alternative zum Step 7 ich habe auch so den Eindruck das einige Dinge auch in TIA übernommen worden sind.
Eigentlich schade....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 August 2018)

stoecklepator schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Wer eine ältere Wire-Shark Version installiert hat, wird kaum eine Demoversion vom Speed7 Studio installiert bekommen. Schuld daran ist die veraltete WinPCap Version 4.1.2, die WireShark nutzt. Wer die auf seinem Rechner hat, muss diese vorher deinstallieren und kann dann erst das Speed7 Studio mit WinPcap V4.1.3 aufspielen. Das ist allerdings ziemlich schwierig, da WinPcap sehr tief im Windows System verwurstelt ist. Der automatische Installer von WinPcap schafft das nicht.



Seit ca. Mitte 2013 (imho Version 1.8.7 ) kommt Wireshark mit WinPcap 4.1.3, fast unmittelbar nachdem die WinPcap Version veröffentlicht wurde. Aktuell ist Wireshark 2.6.
Wireshark nutzt keine veraltete Version von WinPcap, sondern du nutzt eine veraltete Version von Wireshark.


----------



## guenni3000 (17 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand schreiben wie man den OB1 in speed 7 programmiert?
Ich möchte 5 FB's aufrufen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Günther


----------

